# org.w3c.dom.Node.getTextContent() Fehler



## Loki2 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem.

Ich parse XML und möchte dann von einem Node den Textcontent haben. Das parsen und alles funktioniert auch lediglich das getTextContent() funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich meine Anwendung debugge und und ein "Inspect" auf Node.getTextContent() mache bekomme ich den richtigen Wert. Lasse ich das ganze aber in einem MBean Container laufen bekomme ich folgende Exception:

java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.w3c.dom.Node.getTextContent()Ljava/lang/String;

Der Container und Eclipse laufen mit der gleichen Java 1.5 Version. Was kann das für ein Fehler sein?

Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------

